# How often do you have sex?



## long_married (Dec 10, 2008)

How often please and what is your age? (Thanks in advance for 
this, I appreciate your taking the time to answer.)

We are in our early 50s but still in good shape and health.
My wife says once a week is good.

Thank you very much.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

45 good shape/health ... several times a week.

We are going on 8 years of marriage & I think our frequency has everything to do with being happy with one another and emotionally connected.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Age 42.

5-7 times per week, but I deliberately don't cum every time, coz it saps my strength to cum more than 3 times per week, so I just stop when one of us has had enough. Not cuming makes me constantly horny. I cum on average every two weeks. Managed to go for 6 weeks once but nearly went insane with horniness.

My wife got more into sex when a friend's wife told her that constant sex kept her looking young... This guy also practices semen retention, and in fact was my teacher.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Age 27 - once a day minimum.

That's what you get for waiting 6 years to have sex. :scratchhead:


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

My husband & I are both 51 ... We have been married for 30 years and so ... in the beginning we had a lot & then once thee 3 children came along { 27, 24, 20 } things started to slow down a bit then just resently ... things have picked up more & it is wonderful to have it back the way we had it when we were first married !!

What helps is ... 3 day weekend away trips that is when my husband & I get away just the two of us. Alone, no phone, computer, nothing ... just the two of us and a KING SIZE BED & JACUZZI & A BIT of SPARKLING APPLE JUICE ... that is all that we need and just enjoy each other's company & do things we want to do ...

And, so we do this weekend trips ... 2 times a year once in the spring when we celebrate our anniversary & then again in the fall to see the colors and to enjoy the closeness of each other after being out in the cold !!!

:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## susanas (Dec 5, 2008)

nearly 25,only one time half an year


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

mid to late 40's, three times a month


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Mid to Late 20's (2 kids) 3 times a week. Sometimes more, but 3 is the norm at our house.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

35 okay shape considering my MD wife 32 great shape 3-5 times a week. Communication is great and we do all the little things as if we were still dating.

draconis


----------



## Sayjay75 (Jun 17, 2008)

ah man...I'm getting depressed...


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

Me: 28 DH: 29
Been together 9 years this Feb.
We usually "do it" once a week, sometimes twice. I wish it were more, though!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

38 been married 18 years and have 2 children we make love 3/4 times a week and yes he still brings me flowers, hugs me when im down and im so thankful to be with him


----------



## take my hand (Nov 26, 2008)

Recently married. 30's. Once every 4-6 weeks. Yes, I play with myself a lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

age: 23

Once a month if I am lucky, if I could choose though I would probably have sex once a day or at least 3-5 times a week. I have heard that it keeps you healthy and happy the more regularly you do it.


----------



## flaymon1 (Dec 19, 2008)

you guys are making me geluse I'm 25 and we are expecting our first baby boy in March and I'm lucky to get it once every two weeks.


----------



## oties101 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm 19, the FH is 25, and we have sex about 5-7 times a week. Which annoys the hell out of me, because I'd love to have it twice a day. I get cranky if I don't have it every day. He could care less about it. Talk about role reversals.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

oties101-

If he practised semen retention (like I do), he would want it 3 times a day, and then you would be fed up!

Here's my story:

Semen retention, the early days. - The sexuality support group forum


----------



## oties101 (Dec 24, 2008)

MarkTwain-

I'm going to read it, and maybe bring it up to him. I don't know if he'd be interested. Is it something many men are interested in?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

oties101 said:


> MarkTwain-
> 
> I'm going to read it, and maybe bring it up to him. I don't know if he'd be interested. Is it something many men are interested in?


The guy who got me into it, told me that all his friends think he is mad. I have found that most guys simply do not understand that if you cut down ejaculation, sex gets hotter. Every now and then a few take me up on it.

I also love the challenge, it gets really electric sometimes, and my wife teases me by trying to push me over the edge, and I try not to... and.. uhjekgg wrtgwe...

The other problem is that most women want the man to cum, as a sign of their power over him - "I made him cum" If a man does not come, the wonder at first if they are hot enough. My wife was a bit upset to start with, but then she soon noticed the benefits. The high frequency of sex that retaining men can offer women does seem to keep them looking young. My wife's birthday is coming up soon, and she is definitely looking younger this year.

In fact it was when my mentor's wife mentioned this fact to my wife (they have been at it for 10 years, and she is 50 but looks a lot younger), that my wife suddenly got very very interested. I can't think why 

A 26 year old woman told me today that I did not look old enough to have an 18 y/o daughter, so perhaps it's working on me too


----------



## oties101 (Dec 24, 2008)

It's definately something I'm going to bring up, because he doesn't ever mind if he finishes, just that he gets me off. Though it's true, if he doesn't cum, then I think that I did something wrong, though this is a different sort of situation entirely. As soon as the holiday hustle/bustle winds down a bit, I'll bring it up to him and have him try it. 

I wonder if betting cash on how long he can go without orgasming would be a nice initiative?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, make it into a game.

I started on every other session.

Then once a week.

Then two weeks.

For me a month is plenty! Men should do kegels 3 times a week if the cum less than once per week, to keep everything toned.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Men can do kegels? I thought that was a woman thing. Huh. Who knew?


Yeah, we stole it from ya'll.

It makes harder erections in old blokes! And... makes ejaculation more powerful, more contractions. A man's orgasm does not normally last even half a minute. You women have all the fun 

But the PC/BC muscles do not get any exercise during normal activity. Even top level athletes can have a slack pelvic floor. The only exercise they get is during orgasm or childbirth.

So if people are not cuming, they must do these exercises if the want tone. You don't need to do many. I do 100 contractions, 3 times a week. And I never do them just before sex - I do them after or on another day. Even 100 is too many to start with. 25 is probably plenty.

BY the way...

I am not a big fan of "tight women" but I know some women are desperate to loose the slack that comes with age and child birth. These exercises can turn the clock back 20 years for that part of you, but you have to keep up a maintenance routine, or it wears off. That can be fun though... the variability can be nice - for me.

The real dedicated women (go bless 'em) use a special product called GyneFlex - doctor-developed resistence exerciser for pelvic floor muscles . Which is inserted vaginally - the idea is to do kegels against resistance. My wife, being very practical gets me to keep still while we are having sex, and she uses my *&%£$ instead. I sometimes do it back, which she can feel, so it's a special kind of Morse Code. 

SOS


----------



## #1 Husband (Dec 28, 2008)

my age:35- wife's age 44
My first thought was not nearly enough. I guess once or twice a week is standard. However there are times when more than a week passes and there are also times when she is more horny than usual. During those times, sex once a day is normal. I really like those times.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Married 29 years I'm 49 she's 53. She has sex 2 to 3 times a week. She is very kind to provide me with sex 5 to 6 times per week (and its still not enough).


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

take my hand said:


> Recently married. 30's. Once every 4-6 weeks. Yes, I play with myself a lot.


Why? Do you enjoy it more or because she doesn't want to sleep with you more often????


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> A man's orgasm does not normally last even half a minute. You women have all the fun
> 
> 
> SOS


We women? How long can a orgasm be at a woman?
Mine are never longer than 4 sec.... :-(
but i love it though...

Maybe because I come to quick??? I fell unnormal now...


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

italiana86 said:


> We women? How long can a orgasm be at a woman?
> Mine are never longer than 4 sec.... :-(
> but i love it though...
> 
> Maybe because I come to quick??? I fell unnormal now...


If you are cuming, you are doing fine  A lot of women feel embarrassed because they take too long. With practice, and manipulation of the G spot, women can drag their orgasms out to several minutes. There is a book called ESO that gives a technique.


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

thank you!
I ordered it *LoL*
Well see how much it helps *hihi*
I have the tantra book as well...
it says something about with meditating and my husbund things its silly! He says he have just to control our bodys and than we could do it. Yeah, yeah, but is not even in a mood to try...

the same thing with squirting... He says I have to try it by myself first and than when I can do it, we could try it...
-.-

I don't like doing or trying stuff by myself! He says I have to learn that. We came to world by ourselves and the go by ourselves...


----------



## Aleo (Dec 31, 2008)

i'm 20 and he's 37
4 or 5 times a week


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

italiana86 said:


> I don't like doing or trying stuff by myself! He says I have to learn that. We came to world by ourselves and the go by ourselves...


But your husband is correct. If you want to practise the advance sexual techniques, some of them have to be practised "solo" before you can include a partner.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

M22-

The book claims half an hour is possible. We certainly got up to several minutes. It's easy for woman. They give a male technique that is almost impossible - but I'm still learning.


----------



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

Me almost 39, my wife 35.

Married for 12 years, one 2y.o. boy. We carry a few extra pounds but I'd say we're of average health and very rarely ill. 

We have sex once a month, on average, pretty much for the entire relationship. Most unsatisfactory.


----------



## digimix (Jan 8, 2009)

I am 35 my wife is 32. When we first got married 11 years ago we did it 30 times on the honeymoon week. (That was the first time we were having sex ever). Then once a day with twice on weekend days. This went for several years but now we are down to 3-5 times a week (bummer).


----------



## matt black (Feb 8, 2008)

me 47 dw 44

3 times a month same day same place same time all done and dusted in 20 mins max... thats what dw wants

i want spontaneity and a different place time and location


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Sep 27, 2010)

#1 Husband said:


> my age:35- wife's age 44
> My first thought was not nearly enough. I guess once or twice a week is standard. However there are times when more than a week passes and there are also times when she is more horny than usual. During those times, sex once a day is normal. I really like those times.




(My husband 46) Myself (31) (17 years of marriage) "Yes I married young and nothing to do with a child either- long story and only friends will ever learn about it


My husband back in 95- is when we first married- and before that as well, we would have made love everyday and sometimes it was even twice a day. I really loved those times, things all changed though after the first year of our marriage; he then stopped being so loving, stop giving me affection and the love making as well, it slowed way down- it then went down to once a week.... As the years went on the love making went as well, then it could have been once every two week to once a month... Now not that a long ago it was a year and half thing went to NOTHING AT ALL... (NO HE HAS NOT EVER CHEATED- THAT PART WAS TO DO WITH HIS MEDS HE WAS TAKING...) Anyway, I have always told him what it was doing to me, how he was making me feel and all this... He did stop the meds and now after him not taking them things somewhat have been getting better... 

Things have now just picked back up about four or five months ago and within that amount of time he has now made love with me of a total of ten times. So, I do know where you are coming from. I miss the everday thing; hey every other day would even be good for me. I know though really I miss the four play. I was the one who has always given into him without being asked to do so, I always did even when he stopped doing so years ago; I then after three years past and him never doing it anymore I have stopped for many of years; now since we have been making love again since things started back up- I have also wanted to show him (I am going to make things spice way up for us) I have been doing it again and he will not even do so yet. I just said to him today though about him doing the four play with me- so, next time he makes love with me we will see...

Sad thing is it happens when he wants it. I can do whatever it is, it doesn't help- it has to be the one who wants it... 


I have even told him about my deep dark fantasy 
In hope it would happen--- He likes the idea of it but will not do it though- (I have always wanted to try hardcore) (ALL)


----------



## princessbuttercup (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm 42, husband is 46. He is diabetic. We have it 4-5 times.....a year. I'm on my 2nd vibe now.


----------



## cklg88 (Sep 28, 2010)

Im 29 me and my H have been married for 1 year. We have six kids all together 13,11,9,7,7,2 the last one is ours together. We only have sex for the most part 1 time a week, but im working on makeing that number at least 3 now  Reading this has made me feel like im getting ripped off i would be down for once a day if it was up to me


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I will be 29, he is 33. Every other day, I never turn him down if he asks for more and he's never turned me down when I ask for more. There have been times when he gets over worked and asks for it less...and I get mad  But he's been deployed for over 5 months so nothing for over 5 months....and it's hell.


----------



## frozensprouts (Aug 1, 2009)

we are both in our late 30's with 3 kids and for us its about 3 times a day ( maybe less, maybe more)


----------



## MotoDude (Sep 15, 2010)

frozensprouts said:


> we are both in our late 30's with 3 kids and for us its about 3 times a day ( maybe less, maybe more)


3 times a day....wow:smnotworthy:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

frozensprouts said:


> we are both in our late 30's with 3 kids and for us its about 3 times a day ( maybe less, maybe more)


 Do you seriously orgasm 3 times a day too - both of you ? If so, that is simply amazing-for your age. You both must have an awful lot of free time !!! 

How often did you do it in your 20's -if you are going it at like this almost nearing 40!?


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

frozensprouts said:


> we are both in our late 30's with 3 kids and for us its about 3 times a day ( maybe less, maybe more)


I know when we were trying for our girl at one point I was going as hard as I could and it took me well over 20 minutes non-stop to orgasm. It felt like I had run a marathon afterward and that was only 1 x a day for about 15 or so days!

How can yall do that without your naughty bits getting all raw and chaffed? I know my wifes cooter looks like a sunburned bulldog and my penis looks like a split sausage after a few weeks of 1x per day.


----------



## stoomey74 (Sep 20, 2009)

Once every month to a month an a half, I of course would want 3 to 5 a week. Sometimes I admit it is just not worth the battle. Oh we are in our mid 30's


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Me too! Once a month and in our 30s. I'm comfortable with that as I have lost my sexual desire for my hubby... Sigh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am 37, my husband is 33. I have sex once a day and every time I come. My husband has sex four times a week. He wants less than I do. So sometimes he has to be my dildo!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

not sure y, but sad to say asians have statistically one the lowest sex drive! taking us for instance, i want more but she's just aint giving any. hates the statistic of 10 times a year but such is the case for us now, am 30 and she's only 28. we should be in our prime but it aint happening...


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

swedish said:


> 45 good shape/health ... several times a week.
> 
> We are going on 8 years of marriage & I think our frequency has everything to do with being happy with one another and emotionally connected.


You are totally right....but it is not easy when one of the couple does not get it...it requires a lot of work....


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

frozensprouts said:


> we are both in our late 30's with 3 kids and for us its about 3 times a day ( maybe less, maybe more)


only ****!...you meant 3 times a week? or a day?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> not sure y, but sad to say asians have statistically one the lowest sex drive! taking us for instance, i want more but she's just aint giving any. hates the statistic of 10 times a year but such is the case for us now, am 30 and she's only 28. we should be in our prime but it aint happening...


A lot of Asian women have high libido too. I am one of them. I don't know why. When I was little, my mother took me to a fortune teller, the man said I would be more successful if I were a man. Maybe I have a woman's body, but a man's gens! I am joking! I don't know! Whatever, my parents gave me this brain, this face, this body. Thank them for making me this way. My husband loves the way I am!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> A lot of Asian women have high libido too. I am one of them. I don't know why. When I was little, my mother took me to a fortune teller, the man said I would be more successful if I were a man. Maybe I have a woman's body, but a man's gens! I am joking! I don't know! Whatever, my parents gave me this brain, this face, this body. Thank them for making me this way. My husband loves the way I am!


LOL
am envious of ur hubby. however, coming from malaysia, sadly sex is still very much a taboo, and especially ladies with high sexual libido is often given the frown instead the nod... sadly though wifey currently falls into this category. it has come to a point where i have more or less even stopped requesting her for sex coz tired of being disappointed all the time, and it's not entirely fun doing while the other feels as if being forced to do it just to please me...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> LOL
> am envious of ur hubby. however, coming from malaysia, sadly sex is still very much a taboo, and especially ladies with high sexual libido is often given the frown instead the nod... sadly though wifey currently falls into this category. it has come to a point where i have more or less even stopped requesting her for sex coz tired of being disappointed all the time, and it's not entirely fun doing while the other feels as if being forced to do it just to please me...



Feel sorry for your situation. Sex is taboo in China and Taiwan, too. Once a Chinese woman started a thread on a forum asking how much sex the women have, most of the replies were very little, and a lot of them can't orgasm.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Feel sorry for your situation. Sex is taboo in China and Taiwan, too. Once a Chinese woman started a thread on a forum asking how much sex the women have, most of the replies were very little, and a lot of them can't orgasm.


take today for example, came back around 7, waited for wifey to be back around 930, had dinner, came back, bathed, and she's now snoring beside me while am typing this! 

the thing is, she's had been bz lately with her new job. i give her all the space n support she needs. we love each other very much, however it pains me whenever i see the frustration/agitated feel i get from her when my approaches are towards sex. too many occasions when she said lets wait for tonite or lets do it later which do not really materialize... even more painful when the thrill builds up but no where to get it released in the end...

other than that, we're doing pretty ok, just this lack of sex that is pretty hard for me however not for her. sometimes it makes me wonder whether i am the actual one at fault for having such high sex drive

i just cant figure it out, we have sex once in a blue moon n i can tell she's enjoying it, but she just do not have the "need" for it, i just wonder y


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> take today for example, came back around 7, waited for wifey to be back around 930, had dinner, came back, bathed, and she's now snoring beside me while am typing this!
> 
> the thing is, she's had been bz lately with her new job. i give her all the space n support she needs. we love each other very much, however it pains me whenever i see the frustration/agitated feel i get from her when my approaches are towards sex. too many occasions when she said lets wait for tonite or lets do it later which do not really materialize... even more painful when the thrill builds up but no where to get it released in the end...
> 
> ...


I don't understand them either. To me, sex is just a wonderful thing to have as a human being, but a lot of women don't like it. They would rather have an LV or a beautiful dress. Maybe they haven't figured out how to enjoy it. Maybe they are bothered and stressed by life, they have no mood for it. Women tend to be bothered easily. I can have high libido because I have learned not to let small things bother me, so I am almost always in a happy mood. When you are happy, you tend to want to have sex. 

Just feel a lot of women have given up the fun of being a woman, and they drive their men crazy!

Sigh.....................................


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I don't understand them either. To me, sex is just a wonderful thing to have as a human being, but a lot of women don't like it. They would rather have an LV or a beautiful dress. Maybe they haven't figured out how to enjoy it. Maybe they are bothered and stressed by life, they have no mood for it. Women tend to be bothered easily. I can have high libido because I have learned not to let small things bother me, so I am almost always in a happy mood. When you are happy, you tend to want to have sex.
> 
> Just feel a lot of women have given up the fun of being a woman, and they drive their men crazy!
> 
> Sigh.....................................


hey, where r u based? if u ever come to malaysia, we should hook up, n maybe u can try to explain this to wifey, coz outta 365 days, she has no mood for 350 days!!! :scratchhead:

well, i did get her an LV purse on my last visit to paris. i was there for our company's exhibition 2 years back, was there for 1 week. it was during that moment when i got back that we made love for 3 times on that day! it was really the moment of my life! sadly that was the 1st n the last time of pure 1-day intimacy and it was nearly back to square 1 soon after...

i wonder if i shud go away again for some time just to re-live that moment...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> hey, where r u based? if u ever come to malaysia, we should hook up, n maybe u can try to explain this to wifey, coz outta 365 days, she has no mood for 350 days!!! :scratchhead:
> 
> well, i did get her an LV purse on my last visit to paris. i was there for our company's exhibition 2 years back, was there for 1 week. it was during that moment when i got back that we made love for 3 times on that day! it was really the moment of my life! sadly that was the 1st n the last time of pure 1-day intimacy and it was nearly back to square 1 soon after...
> 
> i wonder if i shud go away again for some time just to re-live that moment...


I am from China. I live in Taiwan. My husband is from Canada. Both of us are teachers here. We get paid by hours. So the good thing about us is we don't work 8 hours a day, and two hours on the road. We work three hours a day, our most tiring days are 6 hours. It only takes us 10 minutes to go to work. And we enjoy good hour pay. No kids. So we have a lot of time together, and financially we have no stress( we live a simple life even though we make good money). So please don't use us as an example. Plus, we are not easily offended and bothered, my husband and I hardly get upset with each other. We don't have other family problems. The only problem I have is we are far from our families, I don't get to visit them on weekends. But on weekends my husband and I go window shopping, drink tea, or take a ride to the mountains. Our life is pretty care free. 

Sorry about all the information. I think good mood leads to good sex. You bought her an LV, you were away for two weeks, and you got to have great sex with her. Maybe you can create this kind of situation again, but it doesn't solve the problem, you can't buy her LVs all the time, you can't travel all the time. I don't know if you are able to help her achieve a peaceful mind. And tell her sex is important to men, men without sex will go insane and start cheating. Does she want to lose her husband?????? If the answer is no, then she'd better spread her legs and let you have some fun. I don't care it is what what what. She is your wife, she should fulfill her duty as a wife. Her body is not just hers. Just like your body is not yours, you have to provide for her, she should satisfy your needs, unless she wants to risk losing you!


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

malmale,

My wife is Malay Chinese but moved here when she was like 9 or so. And when we 1st met, we were having sex like rabbits. It died down to almost nothing after we had kids, maybe once a month if I was lucky.

I just kept at it and basically talked and talked and talked to her until she opened up and gave me reasons as to her dying sex desire for me. Fixed some things and we're back to 2 or 3 times a week. Still not enough for me but hey can't really complain can I.

Also, I had to re-attach my balls at one point to get her to open up. But I've gently had to put my balls back away for now since I'm getting sex again. Hopefully I'll just have to dust them off once in a while to get things that I want :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

cheatinghubby said:


> malmale,
> 
> My wife is Malay Chinese but moved here when she was like 9 or so. And when we 1st met, we were having sex like rabbits. It died down to almost nothing after we had kids, maybe once a month if I was lucky.
> 
> ...


YES, be brave and tell her that she has to fulfill her duty. Don't let her have the way she wants. Women think a marriage certificate gives them the right to do whatever they want to, it is wrong to think like that, just tell her directly what makes you happy and what might drive you away. Before she loses you, give her a warning!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL
greenpearl, she's out having her audits today and she wore a pretty black dress. told her she was pretty and i miss her a lot... she has been close to 12 hours away for work for the past 2-3 month and the only time remaining is for meals and a good nite rest. 

however for sure i would not take the 1st step in initiating sex this time, and our last session was some time in august. she knows she has been guilty in not really tending to me for awhile now so lets see what tricks she'll have up her sleeves this time! 

nevertheless, sex or not, am trying to plan for a weekend get away, while i will surely not show my desperado look, the inner child in me is jumping with excitement with the chance of getting laid this weekend!hahahahaha:smthumbup:

@cheatinghubby,
we used to be like that too, that was way back when we just started dating, in the mornings when we wake up i will give her a good service, in the nite we will continue with something notty! but that was years ago. so when i confronted her the last time, she told me that she just do not have the feel to be intimate so often now. there's nothing wrong with us physically, and our relationship is still going strong, but it came to a point where i just gave in to her request and have since stopped asking her for sex. i want her to do it coz she wants it, not because i want it whereby she does it just to please me, there is no fun in that i believe


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> LOL
> greenpearl, she's out having her audits today and she wore a pretty black dress. told her she was pretty and i miss her a lot... she has been close to 12 hours away for work for the past 2-3 month and the only time remaining is for meals and a good nite rest.
> 
> however for sure i would not take the 1st step in initiating sex this time, and our last session was some time in august. she knows she has been guilty in not really tending to me for awhile now so lets see what tricks she'll have up her sleeves this time!
> ...


Agree. 

If a woman feels insecure in a marriage, she will try harder to get what she wants. Before you were married, you could get so much, because she wanted you to marry her. As soon as they get married, they feel their position is secure, they stop doing a lot of the good things to please their husbands, instead, they started nagging and complaining. That's why men like mistresses, because they try harder to keep you and they don't dare to nag. Married wives should realize this. Where do you conquer your husband? Conquer him in bed!!!! Too bad a lot of women don't know that.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Agree.
> 
> If a woman feels insecure in a marriage, she will try harder to get what she wants. Before you were married, you could get so much, because she wanted you to marry her. As soon as they get married, they feel their position is secure, they stop doing a lot of the good things to please their husbands, instead, they started nagging and complaining. That's why men like mistresses, because they try harder to keep you and they don't dare to nag. Married wives should realize this. Where do you conquer your husband? Conquer him in bed!!!! Too bad a lot of women don't know that.


LOL
believe it or not, what we normally hear here is that once the ring is on the finger, it is the HUBBY who tends to neglect the wife and not the other way. i guess what u say is true, there are chances that she might be slightly guilty in taking the easy way out sometimes.

for me, mistresses are totally outta question, love her too much to hurt her this way. i even told her the truth that, for reasons that i myself cant explain, i dont even fantasize about any other gals except for her. call me greenhorn in our relationship but i just cant bring myself to pleasure anyone else other than her


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> LOL
> believe it or not, what we normally hear here is that once the ring is on the finger, it is the HUBBY who tends to neglect the wife and not the other way. i guess what u say is true, there are chances that she might be slightly guilty in taking the easy way out sometimes.
> 
> for me, mistresses are totally outta question, love her too much to hurt her this way. i even told her the truth that, for reasons that i myself cant explain, i dont even fantasize about any other gals except for her. call me greenhorn in our relationship but i just cant bring myself to pleasure anyone else other than her




Sometimes it is the husband. Sometimes it is the wife. People take marriages for granted, which they shouldn't think like this.

I hate men who cheat , OK!!!! 

But you have to man up and let her know that. 

Tell her that you are going crazy without sex with her. 

Since you have done it so many times and you still haven't solved your problem, maybe she doesn't know how serious it is.

A husband who is insane or a husband who is sane!

What does she want?

A man without enough sex can go crazy! I am a woman with high libido, I know if I don't have enough sex, I will go crazy. So I understand the feeling of lacking sex!!! That's why my husband can have me at anytime he wants!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

yeah, sooner or later we will have to sit n talk about this again, but it is not easy and not a favorite topic especially for her. when she sees me, the 1st thing comes to her mind is that i am trying to screw her and it turns her off rite away. but perhaps what she still dont understand is that i think sex is a necesity of 99% of men, the lesser we get it the more we will ask for it.. sadly she has always used the reason how come my ex(s) or my other frens' hubby(s) and bf(s) never have such cravings and stuff... so it is difficult to reason with her sometimes and to avoid further confrontation, i just let it go...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> yeah, sooner or later we will have to sit n talk about this again, but it is not easy and not a favorite topic especially for her. when she sees me, the 1st thing comes to her mind is that i am trying to screw her and it turns her off rite away. but perhaps what she still dont understand is that i think sex is a necesity of 99% of men, the lesser we get it the more we will ask for it.. sadly she has always used the reason how come my ex(s) or my other frens' hubby(s) and bf(s) never have such cravings and stuff... so it is difficult to reason with her sometimes as to avoid further confrontation...


There are lots of good posts about sex is important for men. Maybe you can let her read some posts or find books for her read. You are right, pushing her won't help you get any. But she also has to understand your needs and fulfill your needs. How can you help her understand that? It is a big problem. Once there is a good article about what sex means to a man. I will find it for you, it is on the forum.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/16487-understanding-your-husbands-sexual-needs.html


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

:smthumbup:


greenpearl said:


> There are lots of good posts about sex is important for men. Maybe you can let her read some posts or find books for her read. You are right, pushing her won't help you get any. But she also has to understand your needs and fulfill your needs. How can you help her understand that? It is a big problem. Once there is a good article about what sex means to a man. I will find it for you, it is on the forum.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/16487-understanding-your-husbands-sexual-needs.html


yeah yeah, thanks! 
this was the same article that i read 2 days ago, i wanted to see whether it is me who is at fault or there is something wrong with me for having such high sex drive! lol

so now the next thing to do is to try to get her to be interested and open up on such sexual topics


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> yeah yeah, thanks!
> this was the same article that i read 2 days ago, i wanted to see whether it is me who is at fault or there is something wrong with me for having such high sex drive! lol
> ...



What you get is little. A normal man needs sex two or three times a week. 
She should understand the importance of this. People who have low libido can live without sex. But people who have normal libido go crazy without sex, no mention of people with high libido. If she is healthy, she should fulfill your needs.

Good luck!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> What you get is little. A normal man needs sex two or three times a week.
> She should understand the importance of this. People who have low libido can live without sex. But people who have normal libido go crazy without sex, no mention of people with high libido. If she is healthy, she should fulfill your needs.
> 
> Good luck!


well at least i try to keep myself bz to forget about it, going jogging, household chores, our dog, and lately i found this wonderful forum


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> well at least i try to keep myself bz to forget about it, going jogging, household chores, our dog, and lately i found this wonderful forum



Keeping yourself busy is a good way. But still don't solve the problem! 

Read a few news articles today. Felt very sad. Keeping mistresses is very common for rich men in China now. Chinese men don't have good morals to control their selfish desire. It is causing a lot of sad feeling for married women in China. I always feel very bothered reading posts about cheating. On TAM, I don't go to the infidelity section. I will just get very bothered and it can ruin my day, even though I tell myself not to be bothered by small things. I just feel sad about all the unfair stuff going on in the world. 

I really want women to make their husbands happy, so they don't need to go elsewhere to look for satisfaction. But men tend to become bored with one woman, and a lot of Chinese have no morals. Fxxx them. 

Seeing you men trying very hard to stay in a relationship even though your spouses are not understanding of your needs, makes me feel bad for you men and make me feel like opening the women's heads and let them know how important it is to satisfy their men's needs! 

But I am not a magician. sigh........................................


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

tell u a story, my great grandad came from mainland china, he was one of those army officers who was assigned to malaysia. at that time, he already had 2 wives there. when he came down, he was one of those tycoons, owning hotels, petrol stations n such. but he married another 5 wives. so officially, he has 7 wives, but when he passed away, he was left with only 2 cents in the pocket, not even enuf for a proper burial. n if i remembered well, grandma told me none of the wives even came for the funeral...
so which u think is better? having 7 mistresses or having 7 wives? LOL


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> tell u a story, my great grandad came from mainland china, he was one of those army officers who was assigned to malaysia. at that time, he already had 2 wives there. when he came down, he was one of those tycoons, owning hotels, petrol stations n such. but he married another 5 wives. so officially, he has 7 wives, but when he passed away, he was left with only 2 cents in the pocket, not even enuf for a proper burial. n if i remembered well, grandma told me none of the wives even came for the funeral...
> so which u think is better? having 7 mistresses or having 7 wives? LOL



Men are funny, right? They think that those women love them, but actually, they only love his money. Without money, those women run away from them like they are plague. I have read quite a few news articles in Taiwan. Some men squander money on high class prostitutes, They give them a lot of money every month. If their situation is fine, the women do whatever they can to please the men. But some men went bankrupt and had no money to give anymore. Right away, the women started giving them dirty looks and trying to avoid them. One time a man killed the woman who he used to keep. A lot of things like this happen in China and Taiwan. But men will never learn lessons from other people's experience, they will only learn their lessons when it is happening to them. LIFE.....................

I view men faithful sacred. I love my husband so much and cherish him so much because I know he is only mine. I am striving hard to be a wonderful wife for him so he doesn't feel he misses anything.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

malmale said:


> hey, where r u based? if u ever come to malaysia, we should hook up, n maybe u can try to explain this to wifey, coz outta 365 days, she has no mood for 350 days!!! :scratchhead:
> 
> well, i did get her an LV purse on my last visit to paris. i was there for our company's exhibition 2 years back, was there for 1 week. it was during that moment when i got back that we made love for 3 times on that day! it was really the moment of my life! sadly that was the 1st n the last time of pure 1-day intimacy and it was nearly back to square 1 soon after...
> 
> i wonder if i shud go away again for some time just to re-live that moment...


Poor husband. Yes you should. Did you ever hear this," How can I miss you if you never go away?" 
By the way, pay attention to the week of her Ovulation,1 week after her AF. She should be in heat. Lol. So you can wait for that week and make up all the times you missed for the entire month. She won't mind. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

friendly said:


> Poor husband. Yes you should. Did you ever hear this," How can I miss you if you never go away?"
> By the way, pay attention to the week of her Ovulation,1 week after her AF. She should be in heat. Lol. So you can wait for that week and make up all the times you missed for the entire month. She won't mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL
the thing is i was supposed to be in Paris again next week for a duration of 10 days but she insisted on me not going... 2 months back i was supposed to be in west africa for 2 weeks, she also held me back... so how? still no sex!!!!!! LOL

in fact, i did try to approach her during that time when she was supposed to be in heat! but in the end it was my arse that got burned instead! LOL


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> LOL
> the thing is i was supposed to be in Paris again next week for a duration of 10 days but she insisted on me not going... 2 months back i was supposed to be in west africa for 2 weeks, she also held me back... so how? still no sex!!!!!! LOL
> 
> in fact, i did try to approach her during that time when she was supposed to be in heat! but in the end it was my arse that got burned instead! LOL


Don't understand her. She doesn't want you to be away from her, but she doesn't know that you are dying for sex. 

Woman.............................................

She wants a man to provide for her, but she doesn't know that she should satisfy his needs too.

Woman...................................................

Sigh...............................................................


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Don't understand her. She doesn't want you to be away from her, but she doesn't know that you are dying for sex.
> 
> Woman.............................................
> 
> ...


in fact i asked her the other day y she was holding me back from the travelling, she said she'll feel very lonely when i am not around... when ur partner says something like that, how can u go on n break her heart by continuing with the travelling? lol


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> in fact i asked her the other day y she was holding me back from the travelling, she said she'll feel very lonely when i am not around... When ur partner says something like that, how can u go on n break her heart by continuing with the travelling? Lol


you love her!

Good!

Hope she appreciates it!

I have never been away from my husband!!!

I love him! It is true i will be lonely if he is away!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> you love her!
> 
> Good!
> 
> ...


i know she does, it is just the sex part that is not in balanced... how?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> i know she does, it is just the sex part that is not in balanced... how?


I don't know! 
She loves you, she wants you emotionally, and I think she wants you financially too. 
You can be a man to make her happy and make you dried. You can let her do whatever she wants. Or you can tell her, if you don't understand that I need sex to function normally, why do I need to marry you? Are you engaged or married? If you want to be a happy man, you have to let her know that. If she still doesn't understand that, then why can't you go look for a woman who understands it. 

It is not only about her, it is about you too.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

everyday....we only break during her periods....some weekends we have sex in the mornings as well. One bj a week sometimes more....some anal play once a week or 10 days....sometimes we stop a day after having sex for about 5 or 6 day in a row...wow, now that I think, we are a pretty hot marriage..to have 3 children and being together 21 years together....and belive or not, there are so many more things that we are yet to experience.....:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## lisalovestom (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm almost 39, DH is 41, we'll be married 20 years in March. We usually have sex about every day - sometimes it works out to every other day though. I want even more!  We used to fight about it a lot because I wanted so much and he didn't have the energy. Recently though, he's started to want it as much as I do. Now, lots of times he won't actually "do his thing" if we've been doing stuff every day and especially if we do more than once in a day. He's more than happy to take care of me as much as I need though - yay! It used to bug me that he didn't "do his thing" everytime. I felt like I was doing something wrong or he didn't think I was hot enough. But now I'm thinking it might just be his age and I should just be thankful that he's so willing to satisfy me!


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

lisalovestom, when he is not in the mood, how much time will he spend with you to do what you like? I'm sort of in the same boat as you.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

for me, whether if she's in heat or not, i try to provide her all the help n support she needs, like settling household chores, taking her out to the malls n stuff, anything possible so that she will be in a good mood and perhaps she'll let me get laid!


----------



## lisalovestom (Oct 10, 2010)

Sara Ann, actually he's usually in the mood as often as I am. It's just that he can't "do his thing" everytime. But even if he knows he isn't going to be able to "finish" he'll still put tons and tons of time into me. I usually have atleast 3 or 4 orgasms everytime we mess around. I sometimes feel bad because I get to "do my thing" so many more times than him. But he says that it makes him happy to satisfy me, plus he loves playing with my body even if he isn't going to "finish". I'm a lucky girl!


----------



## anonymom (Oct 13, 2010)

Nearly everyday.


----------

